

Extreme Skydiving – Wingsuit Base Jumping - georgecmu
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/diy-flying/high-flying-wingsuit-adventures?src=rss

======
bobds
If you haven't seen anyone flying in a wingsuit, this video will blow your
mind: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4U6T_BB1N8>

It's amazing watching these guys fly along mountain-sides and dangerously
close to the ground.

The article is about Jeb Corliss, who wants to land in a wingsuit, only
without a parachute. His plan involves landing on his chest, at a very precise
angle and a specially designed ramp. Concept design here:
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/diy-
flyi...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/diy-flying/how-
to-land-in-a-wingsuit-sans-parachute)

------
andre3k1
As an avid skydiver (67 jumps) and a lover of fine documentaries, I must
suggest that you watch "Fearless - The Jeb Corliss Story."

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzQ7pdTfp2g&feature=PlayL...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzQ7pdTfp2g&feature=PlayList&p=136F5902DFB763E4&index=0&playnext=1)

And an article worth checking out in Outsider Magazine puts the spotlight on
Felix Baumgartner who plans on jumping from the edge of the atmosphere
(120,000 feet). If you're into physics check out this article as it goes
through the struggles his Red Bull Team is facing to ensure that he survives.

[http://outsideonline.com/adventure/travel-ga-aerial-
sports-p...](http://outsideonline.com/adventure/travel-ga-aerial-sports-
people-and-personalities-sports-sidwcmdev_150872.html)

